# Brand Question



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I know Douglas Dynamics owns Fisher, Western, and Blizzard so there salt spreaders are all the same. (Not trying to start a fight). The poly ones look the same other than decals/logos and colour. So I have seen a couple of Equifab spreaders and I found they look like the DD's brands. (I have not seen Equifab close up but anyway from online) they look the same. (Or am I just over tired and they dont look the same)lol
So does DD own Equifab or not?
and i heard that Artic salters where made by Equifab at one point, so are they Artic, DD or a differnt brand?
Also Titan is made by Equifab? yes, no?
Im just wondering who owns who and works for who.:laughing:
Also if any one has any info on Equifab or pics it would be nice to see.
Thanks


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Just came across Unitrail spreaders, looks like the same picture from Equifab. So I take it they are the same company to?


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

No one has one of these spreader? or knows about them?


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Lets try this again....lol

Equifab, titian, unitrail, same make with differnt names?

Any reviews on them?

Thanks, im just wondering about them.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The only thing I can help you with is the local hydraulic dealer here sells Arctic Plows and Equifab spreaders so maybe they are both made by the same company. Because he sells Equifab I doubt they are made by DD. Plus all the one's he sells are stainless.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Appears they're the same,never heard of them before.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks cet, and yes i never herd of them till i say a guy with one and then i looked them up. i may try to email some one who sells them.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Equifab is there own company. They make the electric spreaders for downeaster. Paul aka Negie is a distributor of equifab maybe he will chime in. Or they do the plastic work for downeaster. Shoot him a PM.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Lucfw;1621425 said:


> Thanks cet, and yes i never herd of them till i say a guy with one and then i looked them up. i may try to email some one who sells them.


They are crazy expensive here but everything they sell is. Most of the salters they sell are tailgate or real small in bed salters.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Got a short email back from both places that sell them, Equifab is the company (like grassman said) and they never answered why they go under 3 differnt names. Im just wondering about that, i belive they are the same price.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lucfw;1623075 said:


> Got a short email back from both places that sell them, Equifab is the company (like grassman said) and they never answered why they go under 3 differnt names. Im just wondering about that, i belive they are the same price.


Cedar Grounds has one of there electric stainless spreaders. I think he is happy with it. They don't cheap out like others where they weld stainless with mild Steele wire.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Grassman09;1623440 said:


> Cedar Grounds has one of there electric stainless spreaders. I think he is happy with it. They don't cheap out like others where they weld stainless with mild Steele wire.


I think i saw that he posted it some where. It does look like a very well built unit.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lucfw;1623712 said:


> I think i saw that he posted it some where. It does look like a very well built unit.


These guys are sorta close to you. They have the plastic ones listed.

Trailers Plus in Peterborough


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

I emailed them and all he said was that they are made by Equifab.Thats all he wrote. no pricing or anything. kinda strange i thought.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Who trailers plus? Well if they are not interested can always look at the saltdoggs from buyers. I know a few good places to buy from.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes traielrs plus, the salesman did not seam interested in giving out any info. Right now im not in the market for one, but in a year or so i will be. I grew up in oakville, where about do you get your saltdogg? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lucfw;1624925 said:


> Yes traielrs plus, the salesman did not seam interested in giving out any info. Right now im not in the market for one, but in a year or so i will be. I grew up in oakville, where about do you get your saltdogg? if you dont mind me asking.


Angelos supply out of Michigan. It was drop shipped right from buyers in Ohio. I've got a few others you can try too. Might have to make a run out to ESI equipment in Virginia towards late summer hopefully our dollar will be above par again then. The Cdn dealers are out to lunch on pricing.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh cool, i see. Right now im just finishing up high school, im 17 then im doing a heavy equipment operators course inthe fall. I just help a family friend with snow and salting. But ive been around it almost my whole life. So my goal is that in next winter or after that have my own plow/salter and some more work. I will look into saltdogg. thanks for the info


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Np man. We were all there once. Still am small time.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

lucfw, do you go to ie weldon? I grew up in the area (bobcaygeon).


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Trailers Plus are good guys to deal with. I have bought from them in the past.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

cet;1625925 said:


> Trailers Plus are good guys to deal with. I have bought from them in the past.


Ive also heard they are good. I was there to pick a part up for a friend and they where really helpful on making sure i had every thing. I think its late in the season so they figured i would not be getting on till next year(whitch is true)


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

R.G.PEEL;1625905 said:


> lucfw, do you go to ie weldon? I grew up in the area (bobcaygeon).


Nope LCVI. I was in caygeon last night for a skating thing. had time to kill so i drove around, not trying to be creepy but on Riverside dr i saw a sign that had peel on it any relations to you? did You go to weldon or fenlon?


----------

